# Background Song?



## Allantgy (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi guys, Im new around here 

There is a violin background in this song, I was wondering the name of it.






Thank you ^^


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

Allantgy said:


> Hi guys, Im new around here
> 
> There is a violin background in this song, I was wondering the name of it.
> 
> ...


The first movement of Mozart's symphony No.40 in G minor.


----------



## Allantgy (Feb 9, 2009)

Thank you so much!


----------

